# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! > En Attente de Confirmation >  CHIENNE TROUVEE

## Patricia45

Cette petite chienne âgée d'environ 10 mois a été récupérée lundi dernier, après 15 jours d'errance au milieu des champs en bordure d'une voie rapide sur le secteur de MARDIE.
Aucune identification.
N'est pas recherchée au niveau de la fourrière départementale.
Si quelqu'un la reconnaît ou souhaite l'adopter (Départements 45 ou 41 uniquement), vous pouvez me contacter par le biais de Rescue.
Elle est également propre car attend que je vienne la sortir pour faire ses besoins.
Il n'est pas possible pour elle de rester très longtemps au chenil car c'est le seul de la commune et il doit rester disponible.

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## GADYNETTE

cette chienne est magnifique................si personne ne répond "présent", que va t'elle devenir ???

----------


## Patricia45

Et bien Gadynette, je me pose la question !!
J'envisage de la faire stériliser, identifier et vacciner si elle a la chance d'intéresser quelqu'un.
Je suis coincée avec le confinement et suis en train de voir avec la Mairie pour obtenir une attestation qui me permettrait de la déplacer et aussi d'aller au chenil sans avoir à préparer 3 ou 4 attestations par jour.
Faut-il encore que j'ai une réponse positive des endroits où je pourrais la mettre en attendant.
Si un autre chien vient à se présenter, qu'elle est toujours là et que je n'ai pas de solution, c'est la fourrière qui viendra certainement la chercher et je n'en ai pas envie du tout.

----------


## Zoomtropical

Bonjour,

Je vais partager sur différent groupes.

----------


## GADYNETTE

peut-on avoir une autre photo de la belle, sans le grillage ???

----------


## Patricia45

Ne t'inquiète pas Gadynette, j'ai une possibilité de pension pour elle chez mon amie qui avait récupéré le petit Lucky abandonné attaché et muselé dans les bois.
J'ai RV lundi après-midi pour l'identification et les vaccins, puis jeudi pour la stérilisation.
Elle passera la nuit chez un couple de retraités de ma commune et le lendemain, je l'emmène en pension.
Pension sans box !! Elle sera en liberté et va pouvoir se défouler.
La Mairie me prépare une attestation pour que je puisse changer de commune puisque je l'emmène à 1 H de route de chez moi.
C'est compliqué avec le confinement et j'espère que je n'aurai pas de soucis, car financièrement, ça va être lourd pour moi.
Je la fais identifier à mon nom et Ludivine se charge de diffuser à ses connaissances parce que l'on souhaite qu'elle reste dans le secteur.
Je mettrai des photos dès que j'aurai la possibilité de le faire.
Merci de t'inquiéter pour elle.

----------


## Patricia45

Mon placement provisoire en pension va certainement tomber à l'eau car Ludivine ayant déjà gardé 2 des chiens que je lui avais demandé d'héberger, son copain semble très réticent à ce qu'elle prenne la chienne.
Voici des photos faites ce jour de la petite ROXANE.
     

Elle est jeune, pleine de vie et mérite d'avoir sa chance elle aussi !!
10 H et 16 H sont les heures auxquelles je vais la sortir du chenil communal et elle est propre.
Elle aime bien aussi son panier ; je pense que ça la change de toutes ces nuits qu'elle a passées seule dans les bois et les champs et elle apprécie.
Merci à vous de transmettre à vos connaissances dans le Loiret  si vous en avez afin qu'elle trouve vite un endroit où se poser.
Du coup, je pense annuler tous les RV que j'ai pris pour elle la semaine prochaine tant que je n'ai pas de solution fiable.

----------


## lili2000

Vous l'avez mis sur pet alert ou autre ? Prévenu les vétos environnants, les police municipales des autres communes ? Elle pourrait venir de loin si elle a longtemps erré ... Mais bon pas identifiée  :: . 
Elle a un post sur Facebook ?
Je suis du 41 mais malheureusement, j'ai pas de dispo chez moi et ne connais personne pour l'adopter ...
Normalement, après la fourrière, elle devrait aller en refuge surtout qu'elle est jeune. 
Merci de ton implication pour ce chien

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Elle pourrait être testée chien / chat ?

----------


## GADYNETTE

elle devait aller en pension et tout tombe à l'eau si j'ai bien compris ???? merci pour les belles photos. Elle est vraiment belle...Je m 'inquiète pour elle...que va t'elle devenir ??, moi, je suis dans le Calvados, trop loin pour faire quelque chose !!! surtout donnez nous des nouvelles

----------


## Kyt's

*​Sujet déplacé dans SOS.*

----------


## superdogs

Est ce que tu peux donner une idée de son poids/taille Patricia ? J'en parle par chez moi

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## GADYNETTE

le message est déplacé dans SOS...mais comment puis je trouver la suite des messages car je veux savoir ce qu'il va advenir de cette belle chienne. Merci

----------


## Jade01

> le message est déplacé dans SOS...mais comment puis je trouver la suite des messages car je veux savoir ce qu'il va advenir de cette belle chienne. Merci


Bonjour, ça ne change rien, le sujet a juste changé de rubrique mais les messages y sont toujours.

----------


## Patricia45

Pour l'instant, Roxane est toujours au chenil communal.
Sortie 2 fois par jour seulement, elle est propre.
Je me rends compte qu'elle est assez méfiante vis à vis des personnes que l'on rencontre.
Elle n'aime pas les vélos et les voitures qui vont vite et elle a besoin d'être remise en confiance.
Par contre, hier AM pendant la balade, je suis passée chez mon frère et ma belle-sœur.
La chienne a craqué sur elle et s'est accrochée à sa jambe de ses 2 pattes.
Ca fait mal !!
Ils ont un vieux chien pas facile et pas la possibilité de la prendre.
Tout comme ce matin, où j'ai rencontré une personne qui la trouve très belle mais qui a une vieille chienne de 15 ans et un mari qui ne souhaite plus d'animaux par la suite.
Je cherche toujours une solution pour elle.

----------


## GADYNETTE

oui,  c'est vrai qu'elle est super belle...c'est tellement dommage que votre belle soeur ne puisse l'adopter (ou même ce couple que vous avez croisé). Je suis sûre qu'elle va être adoptée...j'ai tellement peur qu'elle s'ennuie seule toute la journée dans le chenil...c'est quand même bizarre que cette chienne sorte de "n'importe où" et que personne ne se soit manifestée si la pauvre s'est échappée. J'aimerais tellement que vous m'annonciez que la belle a trouvé une famille....

----------


## nad

Âdoption uniquement dans le 45?

----------


## Patricia45

Oui, uniquement dans le 45 pour le suivi.

----------


## GADYNETTE

comme je vous le disais, je suis dans le 14....dommage. J'espère que la belle trouvera très vite une gentille famille. TENEZ NOUS AU COURANT....De loin, je suis son histoire et j'aimerais qu'elle ne reste pas trop longtemps seule. Mille mercis

----------


## nad

> Oui, uniquement dans le 45 pour le suivi.


Ok, du coup tu ne cherches pas non plus de prise en charge par une asso?

Tu connais ses ententes chiens et chats ou pas encore testé ?

Je ne sais pas pourquoi, elle me touche cette nénette.

----------


## Patricia45

Pour ceux et celles qui suivent le post de Roxane, l'asso où je fais du bénévolat n'a pas pu la prendre en charge ne sachant pas où j'allais la déplacer.
Roxane a été vaccinée et identifiée à mon nom du coup et elle sera stérilisée demain matin.
Elle a quitté le chenil communal samedi midi pour être placée en pension familiale mais ce n'est que pour quelques jours car les retraités qui me l'hébergent attendent un loulou pour au moins 3 semaines.
Roxane est une chienne de maison, qui écoute aussi et s'installe sous la table quand les personnes sont à table.
Samedi soir, elle a gratté à la porte de la cuisine au moment du coucher, mais ensuite plus rien. Elle a passé une super nuit.
Hier soir, aucun problème pour qu'elle aille dans son panier et elle n'a absolument rien dit.
Je suis passée la voir aujourd'hui et elle m'a fait la fête, très contente de me revoir.
J'ai vraiment besoin d'une famille d'accueil dans le Loiret, pas trop loin de chez moi, pour l'héberger, car c'est un vrai casse tête pour lui trouver un autre accueil, ce qui me permettrait aussi de prendre le temps de lui trouver sa nouvelle famille.
Elle est vraiment mignonne.
Elle aboie quand elle voit passer du monde devant la maison, donc serait bonne de garde aussi.
Par contre, aucune idée de ses ententes chiens/chats.
Mais il est certain que c'est une chienne qui a déjà vécu en maison.
Je ne comprend pas que personne ne la cherche.
Voilà pour les dernières nouvelles.

----------


## superdogs

Patricia je t'envoie un MP.

J'ai pris contact avec l'ancienne FA de Epice ; ça serait bien que vous discutiez ensemble pour Roxane... elle habite à moins de 50 kms de chez toi.

----------


## Zoomtropical



----------


## GADYNETTE

Et vous Patricia, vous ne pouvez pas la garder définitivement ???? (j'ai répondu hier à votre message). Aujourd'hui, sur le site, il y a Brume41, je crois, qui a une amie qui cherche une chienne. J'ai donné votre nom et celui de Roxane...........par contre, elle habite dans le 02. on ne sait jamais !!!

----------


## Patricia45

Gadynette, si j'avais pu la garder, je n'aurais mis aucune annonce pour elle car j'ai gardé bien des chiens trouvés sur ma commune dans ma vie depuis 32 ans que je fais de la protection animale. J'ai eu jusqu'à 8 chiens et 2 chats en même temps et à un moment donné, je me suis retrouvée en plus avec une portée de 9 chiots nés dans la nature que j'ai hébergés dans ma buanderie avant de leur trouver un foyer.
Ma maison possède 3 petites pièces + une salle de bain minuscule et j'ai une buanderie.
Dans la chambre et salle de bain, il y a une minette récupérée au printemps dernier et ma buanderie a été aménagée pour un vieux matou abandonné qui venait manger et qui a décidé de s'installer chez moi cette année quand les mauvais jours sont arrivés.
A la maison, j'ai un chien de 11 ans pas facile du tout puisque de jalousie lorsque j'avais plusieurs chiens, il m'attaquait.
J'en garde des séquelles à vie.
Maintenant qu'il est seul, il est calme et reste beaucoup à la maison sans rien dire ni faire de bêtises.
Et pour moi, c'est beaucoup plus vivable !
Il a accès à la cuisine et la salle à manger et j'ai une toute petite cour.
Ce n'est pas faute d'avoir pensé à faire un essai mais Roxane est jeune et remuante et j'ai trop peur de ses réactions et des réactions du mien car je ne connais pas non plus ses ententes chiens/chats.
Elle est dans une maison où il n'y a qu'un chien en garde à la fois.
Je ne me sens plus capable à 61 ans de revivre les années de galère que j'ai eues pendant si longtemps.
Tous les frais sont à ma charge actuellement et je paye en plus des journées de pension pour qu'elle est autre chose que le chenil.
C'est le maximum pour moi car j'ai aussi ma mère âgée à côté de chez moi et il y a 2 chiens : un chien de 14 ans et mon Jasper de bientôt 7 ans, tous les deux trouvés sur la commune.
Il est déjà arrivé que ma mère soit hospitalisée et il n'y a que moi pour m'occuper d'eux.
S'il devait lui arriver malheur, je devrais déjà choisir entre eux et celui qui est avec moi.
Je prie souvent pour que le petit DOGGY finisse sa vie avec ma mère et que FILOU parte avant qu'il arrive quelque chose à ma mère pour que je puisse récupérer JASPER.
Je fais de mon mieux pour Roxane et sincèrement je ne peux pas faire plus.

----------


## nad

Je te MP.

----------


## GADYNETTE

MERCI PATRICIA45 pour toutes vos précisions. Excusez moi....j'espère du fond du coeur, tellement, que la belle ROXANE trouve un doux foyer

----------


## GADYNETTE

DU NOUVEAU ???

----------


## GADYNETTE

des nouvelles de la belle ROXANE ???

----------


## Patricia45

Désolée pour le retard dans les nouvelles.
Pour l'instant, Roxane est toujours en pension chez des particuliers âgés près de chez moi.
Elle a été stérilisée Mardi dernier : tout va bien, reste à lui retirer les fils dans une dizaine de jours et il restera juste un rappel de vaccin pour qu'elle soit à jour de tout.
Elle est plutôt calme à la maison et propre et mignonne avec les personnes qui la gardent.
Une chose importante : Roxane est terrorisée en voiture et je vais devoir m'équiper d'une grande boite de transport quand je dois la bouger car j'ai failli avoir un accident en la ramenant mardi dernier de chez le vétérinaire.
Peut-être que la voiture lui rappelle un mauvais souvenir !!
Après, c'est une question de jours avant que je ne sois obligée de la déplacer ! Et je ne sais pas encore où !
Je ne sais plus si je l'ai indiqué : Roxane se situe entre l'épagneul et le berger au niveau taille et pèse 23 kgs.
Je remercie tous ceux et celles d'entre vous qui s'intéressent à sa situation.
Ca me fait mal au cœur aussi de savoir qu'elle a déjà eu une vie de misère à son âge !!
Et j'espère qu'elle trouvera sa famille avant Noël !

----------


## GADYNETTE

merci Patricia 45 pour tout ce que vous faites pour la belle ROXANE.....nous sommes plusieurs à s'inquiéter pour elle...j'aimerais tellement que vous puissiez lui trouver très vite une gentille famille. Je croise les doigts et je viens tous les jours pour voir si la belle a trouvé une gentille famille

----------


## GADYNETTE

des nouvelles, svp ???

----------


## nad

En savez-vous plus sur ses ententes chiens et chats?

----------


## Patricia45

Pour l'instant, pas plus de nouvelles.
Elle est toujours en pension chez les retraités près de chez moi.
Suite à sa stérilisation, les fils et la collerette seront retirés lundi AM.

----------


## nad

J'ai vu sur FB qu'elle est sous Rêve de Chien?

Ma proposition tient toujours... Mais tant qu'on ne sait pas si elle s'entend avec les chats et chiens, je ne peux pas aller plus loin dans ma démarche.

----------


## Patricia45

Roxane est effectivement sur le site de Rêves de Chiens.
J'ai parrainé Lucky, un vieil épagneul décédé récemment, pendant presque 3 ans pour cette association.
Je suis toujours en contact avec eux et il m'a été proposé de la mettre sur leur site, comme elle est également sur le site de CHADO et d'ACTIONS-ANIMAL.
J'avais précisé qu'elle serait adoptable sur le Loiret.
Pour ce qui concerne les tests chiens/chats, je n'ai pas la possibilité de faire quoi que soit actuellement.
Il aurait fallu qu'elle aille en pension où je mettais mes chiens en attente de placement pour que je le sache, mais mon amie ne me les prend plus à cause de son concubin.
Je ne me vois pas ramener un chien chez les retraités de 75 et 80 ans qui me la gardent si cela devait dégénérer.
Tout ce que je sais, c'est qu'elle ronchonne après les personnes qui passent avec des chiens devant le portail et qu'il lui arrive d'avoir le poil hérissé.
La ramener chez moi, je ne m'en sens pas la force car si elle ne supporte pas les autres chiens, ça va dégénérer avec Filou qui m'a attaqué à plusieurs reprises.
Voilà quelques exemples de ce que mon chien a été capable de me faire.

   

Maintenant qu'il est seul, je revis et j'ai la trouille de le ramener à la maison pour voir si ça pourrait coller avec elle.
Dès que j'en aurai la possibilité, je te tiendrai au courant.
Pour l'instant, en dehors de ta proposition, je n'ai aucun appel pour elle malgré toutes les annonces que j'ai mises et affiches que je distribue pour elle.
Et ça m'angoisse car je sais que prochainement, il va m'être demandé de la déplacer et je ne sais pas où la mettre.
Alors oui, j'aimerais bien qu'elle trouve sa maison !!

----------


## nad

Elle défend son territoire, c'est tout à fait normal ;-)
Je peux venir un après-midi la voir si tu es ok, on pourrait la promener et voir comment elle réagit avec les chiens qu'on croise.
Ce serait deja un début...

----------


## superdogs

Pour faire un test chiens/chats, tu as aussi la solution que je t'ai proposée avec Nathalie ; je suis certaine qu'il pourrait y avoir moyen de vous entendre pour fixer un RV et faire une ballade/sortie/présentation.
Je suis toujours le post, et espère vraiment que tu trouveras une solution pour elle

----------


## nad

Superdogs ce serait chouette ça! 
Franchement, si mon Tom avait été toujours fringuant, je l'aurais emmené avec moi un après-midi pour une balade avec Roxane, et voir comment ça se passe (je l'avais fait il y a quelques années pour aller voir une chienne que je voulais prendre en fa).
Mais mon loulou est un vieux papy maintenant, ce n'est plus possible de le déplacer sans voiture (soucis locomoteurs et 25kg à porter dans les transports, pas trop possible lol).

----------


## GADYNETTE

des nouvelles de ROXANE ???

----------


## GADYNETTE

DES NOUVELLES DE LA BELLE ROXANE ?????????????????????????

----------


## superdogs

Des nouvelles Patricia ?

----------


## Patricia45

Roxane est toujours en pension familiale pour l'instant.

----------


## GADYNETTE

dès que vous avez d'autres nouvelles pour la belle ROXANE, dites le nous. On "suit" toujours la belle

----------


## Patricia45

Mauvaises nouvelles pour Roxane.
Elle doit changer d'endroit et très vite.
Actuellement en maison avec jardin, la chienne aboie quand elle sort, ferait subitement des bêtises alors que la semaine dernière tout allait bien et aurait montré de l'agressivité vis à vis d'un homme qui est venu repeindre une porte, homme qu'elle avait vu la veille et sur la jambe duquel elle avait posé sa tête.
Roxane est encore un chiot ; elle n'a que 10 mois.
Elle a tendance à sauter quand quelqu'un rentre et n'obéit pas très bien.
Un couple est venu la voir hier soir et l'a trouvé trop remuante.
Bien dommage parce qu'ils habitaient à quelques kilomètres de chez moi en maison avec jardin et la dame ne travaillait pas.
Je ne sais plus quoi penser.
Il semble qu'elle ait ses têtes que ce soit au niveau des gens ou des chiens.
Le fait est qu'il faut que je trouve une solution très rapidement pour la retirer.
Je n'en peux plus et j'ai décidé que c'est la dernière fois que je garde un animal qui n'est pas réclamé.
Les suivants partiront à la fourrière.
600 € de frais vétérinaires à ma charge pour la mettre en règle et 10€ de pension par jour + la nourriture depuis le 21 Novembre.
Je n'en peux plus !

----------


## GADYNETTE

je comprends votre désarroi, Patricia....c'est dommage que le couple dont vous parlez, s'arrête aux motifs qu'elle est trop remuante....comme vous dites, elle n'a que 10 mois, elle est jeune et c'est normal qu'elle soit ainsi.............ce serait le contraire, on dirait de Roxane qu'elle manque de vigueur, qu'elle est amorphe. Les gens ne savent pas ce qu'ils veulent. 
Que va devenir la belle ROXANE ??????????
Et vous Patricia, comment peut-on vous aider ??? peut-être faire une cagnotte Leetchi pour tous les frais occasionnés...et peut-être que quelqu'un aurait un coup de coeur pour la belle ????

----------


## superdogs

Patricia, rien n'est possible avec le contact que je t'ai donné ?

----------


## Patricia45

Stéphanie a beaucoup de chiens et je pense que ça n'ira pas.
Je m'arrache les cheveux car je ne sais plus où la mettre et il m'a été demandé de la déplacer rapidement.
Nad aurait voulu l'adopter mais ça n'aurait pas été car elle est en appartement.
Elle aboie dès qu'elle entend du bruit ou que quelqu'un passe devant la maison.
En appartement, il y aurait eu des problèmes et c'était trop loin pour moi.
Je ne sais pas quoi penser : parfois elle semble vouloir faire des bisous à un chien et à d'autres moments elle grogne sur d'autres.
Ca a encore été très compliqué la semaine dernière quand j'ai dû la ramener chez le véto.
J'ai dû la cramponner au collier ; elle a grogné après un gros chien qui sortait de la clinique et tirait comme une folle en direction d'un petit qui était derrière nous et je ne pense pas que c'était pour jouer.
Si je me trompe, en tous les cas, je n'ai voulu prendre aucun risque.
2 mois qu'elle est dans une maison ; je ne me vois pas la mettre dans un refuge.
ça je ne le supporterai pas.
J'aimerais bien qu'elle trouve sa famille.
Elle aime qu'on s'occupe d'elle. Elle a aussi des qualités. La nuit, on ne l'entend pas. Dans la journée, elle fait aussi des siestes. Elle n'est pas toujours surexcitée mais elle a tendance à sauter quand on arrive et elle n'écoute pas toujours très bien.
Après, elle fait aussi des bêtises mais c'est encore un chiot.
Je mets des annonces partout autour de chez moi mais je n'ai personne qui s'intéresse à elle. La dernière a été mise à la Poste et est bien visible des personnes qui y rentrent.
C'est désolant.

----------


## aurore27

Ptg pour t'aider à lui trouver un nouveau foyer.

----------


## superdogs

Je ne vois rien de très grave dans son comportement ; comme tu dis, c'est une jeune chienne qui a tout à apprendre.µ
En tout cas, Nathalie (pas Stéphanie  :: ) est un recours toujours possible, même si c'est une solution que tu crains.
Mieux vaut beaucoup de chiens et apprendre des choses entre chiens que se retrouver en refuge.
Après, c'est toi qui vois.
Je suis d'accord avec toi qu'il vaudrait mieux une famille définitive mais  :: 

Je continue à en parler aussi autour de moi

----------


## nad

Patricia je te l'ai dit en Mp mais rien ne me choque dans ce que tu dis de Roxane.
Cette nénette a besoin qu'on la prenne en main, à besoin d'être éduquée.


Quand on a eu Tom, il avait tout les "défauts" qu'on pourrait voir sur un chien, - forcément pour un chien qui a vécu enfermé dans une cave les 6 premiers mois de sa vie, rien d'etonnant- et on a réussi à en faire un chien cool alors que c'était pas gagné.
Entre les destructions, l'hyper attachement, les aboiements, les chats qu'il voulait croquer etc, y a eu des mois de boulots, mais on y est arrivé.
Rien n'est impossible, surtout avec un chien aussi jeune que Roxane.


En tout cas, garde en tête qu'on est toujours partant pour la prendre.

----------


## Patricia45

MP NAD

----------


## Patricia45

Dernières nouvelles : Roxane doit impérativement partir de sa pension familiale cette semaine.
Serait trop bonne gardienne, aboie et aurait été agressive avec un Monsieur qui venait voir sa gardienne aujourd'hui et de plus aurait failli de sauter le portillon.
Elle n'en veut plus du tout et m'a même demandé de la remettre au chenil de la commune, ce que je ne peux plus faire.
Déjà parce qu'il doit être libre pour accueillir un chien errant et parce que maintenant Roxane est à mon nom.
Incapable de savoir si elle dit vrai ou non, mais Roxane n'a jamais fait ça dans sa première pension familiale.
Après, il est possible qu'elle veuille protéger sa maison et qu'elle dise vrai.
Ceci étant, je commence à me rendre malade avec cette histoire.

----------


## nad

Je t'appelle demain soir.
Tout de même, c'est à se demander si ce n'est pas exagéré pour que tu la récupères rapidement.
Ou alors ils ne savent vraiment pas gérer un chien...

----------


## GADYNETTE

tenez nous au courant NAD et PATRICIA du devenir de la belle ROXANE

----------


## Patricia45

Un grand merci à Nathalie qui est venue chercher Roxane ce matin.
Et surtout à toi superdogs sans qui rien n'aurait pu se faire.
Roxane et moi te devons une fière chandelle.
Je te suis vraiment reconnaissante car elle le mérite.
Aucun souci à l'arrivée de Nathalie qui a pu la mettre en voiture sans problème après une petite promenade.
Roxane est malgré tout ou très soucieuse ou malade en voiture car elle a pleuré un bon bout de chemin avant de vomir.
Certainement le stress comme à chaque fois.
J'ai eu des nouvelles ce midi et tout s'est bien passé avec les chiens déjà présents chez Nathalie qu'elle lui a présentés.
Roxane a déjà fait une grande promenade dans les champs en arrivant en compagnie de ses nouveaux amis.
Je mettrai des photos dès que possible.
Nathalie m'a dit que Roxane était magnifique et que c'était une chienne normale !!
Tellement heureuse qu'elle soit à l'abri !!!

----------


## nad

Tu vois, je t'avais dit que c'était juste une chienne normale  ::

----------


## GADYNETTE

super super....et Nathalie va garder ROXANE définitivement ????

----------


## superdogs

Super ! je n'étais pas très inquiète, je connais Nathalie, et ai eu l'occasion de la voir avec des "meutes", on avait même fait une ballade 2 humains-250 000 chiens... lol

Je pense que Roxane va pouvoir se poser un peu, et surtout partir sur quelques bases d'éducation. Mais en fait, c'est juste une jeune chienne comme tous les chiots/jeunes chiens quoi  un peu  ::  
Contente aussi pour toi Patricia, un stress en moins.

Normalement, il s'agit d'une FA chez Nathalie, mais sait-on jamais ??

----------


## Patricia45

Oui, c'est seulement une famille d'accueil.
Dans quelques jours, un test chat sera effectué.

----------


## GADYNETTE

La FA va peut-être avoir un gros coup de coeur  pour l'adopter

----------


## Patricia45

Voilà les nouvelles de ce jour ; les photos arrivent.




> Roxanne commence à se poser. 
> 
> Son seul défaut, pour le moment, est de sauter pour dire bonjour      ou manifester son contentement.
> Une gentille louloutte, très proche de l'humain

----------


## Patricia45

Les photos prises mercredi à son arrivée chez Nathalie

----------


## nad

Cette petite bouille!

----------


## Patricia45

Oui, elle est belle.
Ceci dit, concernant le commentaire de Nathalie, Roxane est actuellement dans un hameau de 80 habitants en pleine campagne, et entouré de champs et surtout n'est pas seule.
C'est l'idéal pour elle car elle n'a pas trop de raisons d'aboyer ni de défendre "sa maison" comme elle le faisait lorsqu'elle était en pension.

----------


## GADYNETTE

c'est du définitif chez Nathalie ???? j'aimerais tellement

----------


## Patricia45

Non, Nathalie l'a prise pour me dépanner parce que je n'avais plus de solution pour elle.

----------


## GADYNETTE

merci Patricia45 pour votre réponse mais c'est tellement dommage qu'elle ne trouve pas SA FAMILLE.....tenez nous toujours au courant dès qu'une bonne nouvelle arrive pour la belle ROXANE

----------


## nad

Je croise les doigts pour qu'elle soit ok chats ;-)

----------


## GADYNETTE

des nouvelles de ROXANE ???

----------


## Patricia45

Roxane est toujours en famille d'accueil pour le moment. c'est une chienne très joueuse et qui ne se rend pas forcément compte de sa force.
Elle a failli trouver sa famille hier à 10 minutes de chez moi.
Un couple de jeunes retraités avec une pinscher allemand de 7 ans, des personnes vraiment gentilles qui voulaient l'adopter.
Maison et jardin de 2300 M2.
Leur chienne a eu peur de Roxane qui voulait jouer à tout prix et lui a montré les dents.
Le monsieur aurait voulu faire un essai mais son épouse a pris peur.
A contre coeur, ils ont décidé de chercher une chienne plus âgée et plus calme.
Bien dommage pour Roxane et pour moi !!

----------


## GADYNETTE

zut et zut...la petite chienne pinscher, effectivement, a eu peur du gros bébé de Roxane qui est si jeune qu'elle veut jouer....c'est tellement dommage...j'espère que la prochaine fois, ce sera la bonne

----------


## GADYNETTE

des nouvelles de la belle ROXANE ???

----------


## Patricia45

Si je ne mets rien, c'est qu'elle n'a toujours pas trouvé sa famille pour l'instant.
Concernant les chats, elle les course dehors, ce qui bloque pour les demandes que je reçois.

----------


## GADYNETTE

ok...merci Patricia

----------


## Patricia45

Roxane est toujours en famille d'accueil et cherche toujours sa famille.
C'est une gentille chienne, sociable avec ses congénères mais un peu brute avec les chats.
Les dernières propositions d'adoption n'ont pas abouti : un couple de 75 ans qui cherchait une chienne pour finir leur vie (trop jeune pour eux) ; de plus terrain non clôturé, dans le département de l'Orne (exclu pour moi) et ce couple ne souhaitait pas donner de nouvelles ensuite et une famille qui habite à 16 kms de chez moi : la dame ne travaillait pas mais a un chat qui aime sa tranquillité, donc bien compliqué avec Roxane.

----------


## GADYNETTE

merci Patricia d'avoir donné des nouvelles de ROXANE, la belle !!!! j'espère qu'elle trouvera SA FAMILLE pour la vie !!!! (avez-vous d'autres photos ???)

----------


## Patricia45

Pas pour l'instant mais j'ai demandé à Nathalie d'essayer de m'en envoyer.

----------


## Patricia45

Je ne suis pas bien du tout et Nathalie doit être très mal aussi.
Roxane doit être déplacée rapidement.
J'ai appris hier soir qu'elle venait de tuer une minette et qu'elle en avait déjà tué une il y a 2 mois, ce que j'ignorais.
Nathalie ne peut plus la garder.
Merci de diffuser à tous vos contacts.

Les dernières photos de Roxane datent d'Août dernier lors d'une journée de mantrailing (journée d'initiation pour Roxane).

 

Merci à tous pour votre aide.
C'est urgent.

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

J'ai pas lu les 6 pages mais cette chienne était en FA sous quelle association?
Vous recherchez pour elle dans quel département?

----------


## Patricia45

Roxane n'est pas sous association.
Ne sachant pas où elle serait hébergée, et ayant trouvé une pension familiale qui avait la possibilité de l'héberger, je l'ai fait vacciner, identifier à mon nom, et stériliser en urgence.
Le but était de lui éviter de partir en fourrière.
En Janvier dernier, il fallait qu'elle parte de la pension familiale où elle était et j'ai eu la chance qu'une Rescurienne me mette en contact avec la famille d'accueil où elle est actuellement.
Je paye la nourriture et les frais vétérinaires et on essayait de lui trouver la famille adéquate.
Pour votre information, elle est aussi diffusée sur le site de l'association Rêves de Chiens (91) qui a proposé de m'aider, de l'association CHADO (asso du loiret), de l'association ACTIONS-ANIMAL (asso du Loiret) et de la clinique vétérinaire de la GUIGNARDIERE à CHECY (Loiret) qui s'est occupée de la mettre en règle et qui cherche aussi à lui trouver une famille.
Je recherche si possible un placement dans le Loiret ou départements limitrophes afin d'assurer un suivi, mais à l'heure actuelle, j'étudie toutes les propositions. 
J'ai aussi contacté Rêves de Chiens hier pour que la fiche de Roxane soit rectifiée pour ce qui concerne les chats.

----------


## GADYNETTE

j'espère très vite que vous allez trouver cette famille qui manque tant à la belle ROXANE

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Merci de ces explications Patricia et aussi de ce que vous faites encore et encore pour Roxane
croisons les doigts

----------


## Patricia45

Merci de partager au maximum pour Roxane.
Il faut qu'elle parte rapidement maintenant !!

----------


## Patricia45

Y-a-t-il des rescuriens du Loiret et départements limitrophes qui pourraient aider à sa diffusion SVP sur leur secteur ?
Merci de votre aide.

----------


## Patricia45

J'ai refait une annonce pour Roxane.
Merci aux rescuriens du Loiret et départements limitrophes de bien vouloir diffuser cette annonce SVP pour aider Roxane à se poser définitivement.

Affiche Roxane Octobre 2021.pdf

----------


## superdogs

Ce sera fait....

----------


## Patricia45

Merci à toi Superdogs  :: 
J'espère que ton loulou va bien !!

----------


## Patricia45

Après de nombreux mois passés en pension familiale et famille d'accueil, ROXANE est enfin arrivée hier dans *sa famille,* à 3/4 d'heure de chez moi.Elle est actuellement à l'essai, le temps de faire connaissance avec toute la famille et les animaux qu'elle aura l'occasion de voir régulièrement.
Je croise les doigts pour elle.
Son placement s'est fait très vite.
Une famille avec enfants et des adoptants adorables prêts à s'investir.
ROXANE aura droit à une grande promenade minimum tous les jours, des balades en forêt et même des séances pêche avec son maître qui est heureux de l'avoir.
Voici les photos que son maître m'a envoyées hier soir.

----------


## duma762000

Très bonne nouvelle

----------


## superdogs

Elle a l'air très zen et à l'aise....

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

> Je croise les doigts pour elle.


Les photos semblent aller dans le bon sens  ::  ::  Je suis très contente pour cette chienne Merci à vous de ne pas l'avoir lâchée

----------


## GADYNETTE

merci PATRICIA45 pour m'avoir fait un message que j'ai lu ce matin, et que je relis à l'instant sur la fiche de la belle ROXANE !!!! je suis si contente pour la jolie puce...elle est magnifique et effectivement, d'après  les photos, elle s'est bien vite adaptée à la banquette et, dehors, elle est super belle avec les enfants (juste un petit "hic", j'espère qu'elle ne peut pas sauter au-dessus du grillage ???)

----------


## Patricia45

Gadynette, la clôture était aussi un souci pour moi, mais Roxane ne cherche pas à sauter et elle n'est jamais seule dehors.
Ses maîtres ont déjà vu avec leur propriétaire et il a autorisé une rehausse du grillage, ce qui sera fait prochainement.
Et d'ici 2 ans, Roxane déménagera pour aller dans une maison avec plus de terrain car ses maîtres envisagent d'acheter ou de faire construire.

----------


## Patricia45

J'ai oublié de préciser que le maître de Roxane est en congé pour un mois et que sa maîtresse ne reprendra pas le travail avant 2 ans.

----------


## GADYNETTE

MILLE MERCIS A VOUS CHERE PATRICIA POUR TOUT CE QUE VOUS AVEZ FAIT POUR LA BELLE ROXANE !!!!

----------


## Patricia45

Quelques nouvelles de Roxane : tout va bien, sa famille l'adore !!
Elle va en balade tous les jours et joue beaucoup avec les enfants.
Son maître me dit que Roxane a fait beaucoup de progrès avec les vélos et les chats !onfirme
*Je confirme son adoption !!*

Voici quelques photos

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

::  ::  ::  Super que Roxane puisse connaître le bonheur

----------


## superdogs

Je suis tellement contente ! pour Patricia, pour Roxane, et pour Nathalie.... j'avais un peu de remords de l'avoir embarquée dans ce sauvetage, quand ça a commencé à se gâter avec les chats....

Roxane, je te souhaite une belle, longue et heureuse vie !!

----------


## GADYNETTE

ROXANE est magnifique !!! sois heureuse ma toute belle

----------

